# Meshuggah is opening for Metallica - everyone is complaining



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 16, 2015)

Title says it all. Not trying to rant or complain about people complaining nor am I trying to create a shitstorm of thread. Just wanna know everyone's opinion on this. I think it's awesome. I love Metallica and Meshuggah as well as both their drummers.


----------



## Daeniel (Mar 16, 2015)

I would love to go to that concert, but I think it is safe to say that the usual Metallic fan is not into extreme music styles - and Meshuggah are quite extreme  From a commercial point of view not the brightest choice.


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 16, 2015)

Show all those so called Metal fans what metal can be. I thin kits great that Metallica want to have bands like that open for them. Didnt they have Gojira pen for them awhile ago as well.


----------



## Xarn (Mar 16, 2015)

Meshuggah are only opening for Metallica in Scandinavia though. Or?

I don't see the problem? Meshuggah are quite extreme compared to Metallica yeah but then again. SlipKnot has opened for Metallica. Fear Factory has opened for Metallica. I don't see this as any different.

Good thing they are still introducing their huge crowd to some more extreme bands. I mean, most of the fans are oldschoolers and probably love it. Can't get any worse than HIM opening for Metallica anyway. That was painful if anything


----------



## Mike (Mar 16, 2015)

Bands of different styles usually only play together for one reason. Exposure. If anything, it's good for Meshuggah because they'll get a chance to play for some fans that potentially may have interest in them and thus increase their fan base. As far as Metallica goes, I'm pretty sure they're just about done with needing exposure considering just about everyone knows who they are. 

Will some people there absolutely hate Meshuggah? More than likely yes, but it's still a nice opportunity for them to gain some new listeners that they otherwise would not have access to by always playing the same circles.


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Mar 16, 2015)

Chiba666 said:


> Show all those so called Metal fans what metal can be.



I don't get this kind of attitude, in that you're not a "real metal fan" unless you like X, Y or Z.


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 16, 2015)

Chemical-Pony said:


> I don't get this kind of attitude, in that you're not a "real metal fan" unless you like X, Y or Z.



It's a somewhat understandable frustration though: you meet someone wearing a metallica shirt, you think "All right, this guy/girl likes metal, we've got something in common", turns out "yeah dude, i only really know something else matters, i'm not into that shouting stuff man"


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 16, 2015)

Well, HIM opened for Metallica too, I don't think Meshuggah could get THAT unpopular 

My friend got a pretty good photo from their set, about a thousand people or so in the shot, front of the stage, and ONE single guy raising the horns somewhere in the middle. Couple of songs later, same shot, that guy is asleep resting his head on his friend. 

Meshuggah will be fine.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah it's totally stupid. Why would you want to bring in a different crowd to your shows that might pick up some of your music?

I mean, seriously! It's not like there are MILLIONS of Metallica fans that may not have heard of Meshuggah that might get into them. Totally stupid move on the part of a bunch of professional musicians making money thru playing music. Can you even imagine Meshuggah fans actually enjoying Metallica? pffft. Can you even imagine Kirk Hammett publically stating years ago that he loved Meshuggah? Insanity! I bet the paycheck is the biggest one they ever get. So lame.

It's like Metallica thinks they're one of the biggest bands in the world and can take whoever they feel like on the road! 

Sarcasm aside - Meshuggah fans who complain about this should stop being elitist douchebags upset that they're not the only ones who love their once obscure band.


----------



## Daeniel (Mar 16, 2015)

Not the brightest idea from an organizer point of view = selling as many tickets as possible. Metallica don't care anymore and for Meshuggah of course it is lots of exposure


----------



## thrsher (Mar 16, 2015)

meshuggah just needs to play their first two records and they will win over the crowd easy


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 16, 2015)

Daeniel said:


> but I think it is safe to say that the usual Metallic fan is not into extreme music styles


What's the "usual Matallica fan" to you? I grew up listening to Metallica and gradually discovered other bands such as Meshuggah. 


Chiba666 said:


> Show all those so called Metal fans what metal can be. I thin kits great that Metallica want to have bands like that open for them. Didnt they have Gojira pen for them awhile ago as well.


Yes agreed more diversity you know?


Xarn said:


> Meshuggah are only opening for Metallica in Scandinavia though. Or?
> 
> I don't see the problem? Meshuggah are quite extreme compared to Metallica yeah but then again. SlipKnot has opened for Metallica. Fear Factory has opened for Metallica. I don't see this as any different.
> 
> Good thing they are still introducing their huge crowd to some more extreme bands. I mean, most of the fans are oldschoolers and probably love it. Can't get any worse than HIM opening for Metallica anyway. That was painful if anything


They're are two dates listed, I'm sure they're opening for Metallica on both dates? Lol would be cool to pull a switcharoo xD
I don't really think the band choice or genre is the problem, as usual it's the "fans" or people's attitudes. Yeah I agree introducing the extreme bands is just great. Especially for the old old old school fans of Metallica. 


Mike said:


> Will some people there absolutely hate Meshuggah? More than likely yes, but it's still a nice opportunity for them to gain some new listeners that they otherwise would not have access to by always playing the same circles.


Yes agreed as well. I can only imagine the different facial expressions, including Jens Kidman's face xD


Chemical-Pony said:


> I don't get this kind of attitude, in that you're not a "real metal fan" unless you like X, Y or Z.


I don't think that was his point. He said what metal _can_ be not what it's supposed to be. Also, I think when he said "so called metal fans" he was referring to the people who consider them selves metalheads because they listen to solely Metallica (or any other single band with that magnitude)


Mprinsje said:


> It's a somewhat understandable frustration though: you meet someone wearing a metallica shirt, you think "All right, this guy/girl likes metal, we've got something in common", turns out "yeah dude, i only really know something else matters, i'm not into that shouting stuff man"


Well can you freaking blame them? You know how stupid screaming sounds BEFORE you're induced into the genre and the different styles with in? Besides Meshuggah is a darker band etc etc so you know, different overall vibe.


JohnIce said:


> Meshuggah will be fine.


I think we're worried about the poor Metallica fans that get stuck in the pits xD No seriously both bands are obviously fine, it's the fans attitudes that are worrisome. 


canuck brian said:


> Sarcasm aside - Meshuggah fans who complain about this should stop being elitist douchebags upset that they're not the only ones who love their once obscure band.


 Pretty much.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 16, 2015)

thrsher said:


> meshuggah just needs to play their first two records and they will win over the crowd easy


I'm sure the new comers won't be just impressed, but shocked from the new sounds they'll hear. 


Daeniel said:


> Not the brightest idea from an organizer point of view = selling as many tickets as possible. Metallica don't care anymore and for Meshuggah of course it is lots of exposure


 Yeah...maybe this will bring them to America more often


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 16, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> Well can you freaking blame them? You know how stupid screaming sounds BEFORE you're induced into the genre and the different styles with in? Besides Meshuggah is a darker band etc etc so you know, different overall vibe.



no i can't blame them, never said i did.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Mar 16, 2015)

Meshuggah will give Metallica a career.


----------



## Chemical-Pony (Mar 16, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> I don't think that was his point. He said what metal _can_ be not what it's supposed to be. Also, I think when he said "so called metal fans" he was referring to the people who consider them selves metalheads because they listen to solely Metallica (or any other single band with that magnitude)



I think everyone should chill out. The important thing is that everybody there are fellow Metallica fans. If they like the support act and get into some new stuff, great, and if they don't then that's OK, too. Even if Metallica are the only band they like, it's still something you have in common.


----------



## Nick (Mar 16, 2015)

thrsher said:


> meshuggah just needs to play their first two records and they will win over the crowd easy



This, Contradictions Collapse, None and DEI = very much influenced by thrash.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 16, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> no i can't blame them, never said i did.


I think my point went right over your head man. I obviously didn't mean that in a serious context, I was just pointing out that the Metallica "fans" _can_ adjust to the shouting/screaming. Supporting my point that the two bands and their separate styles is a good thing not a bad one.


The Omega Cluster said:


> Meshuggah will give Metallica a career.


 Some people on here think the contrary, as in, Meshuggah will get more exposure compared to Metallica. On a side (main) note; this is the exact elitist attitude we're discussing.


----------



## Necris (Mar 16, 2015)

If they don't like it they shouldn't buy a ticket. 

Having gone to exactly zero Metallica shows and zero Meshuggah shows I can confirm that not buying tickets to see bands you dislike works.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 16, 2015)

It's great that Metallica still takes out bands like Meshuggah. I saw them last time with Lamb of God and Gojira. They are still helping out the metal community...and metal fans complain.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 16, 2015)

^that's exactly my point. The three common arguments I've been reading are about who's more popular or who should be headlining, the fans that will be at the concert, and of course Lars Ulrich vs Thomas Haake. It's just dumb to see so many biased and elitist attitudes from our community. Actually, I have a feeling the drummer comments are from just random people hopping onto the bandwagon...


----------



## metallatem (Mar 16, 2015)

Last time I saw Metallica, Lamb of God and Gojira opened up for them. There was a small amount of real metal fans that loved it, everyone else looked either perplexed or horrified.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 16, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Meshuggah will give Metallica a career.



Well after 110,000,000 records sold while performing in a super niche genre of music, making millions of dollars, launching the careers of dozens of bands, inspiring hundreds of thousands of people to play music, playing every continent in the world and having cemented themselves as one of the most influential and legendary bands around, I can see why they'd be trying to "get a career." 

From a sales perspective, Meshuggah is a little fish in a big pond and Metallica owns the damn pond. They have enough influence and pull to bring any band they FEEL like on tour because they're that successful.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Mar 16, 2015)

Metallica are way more known. Always have been, always will be. I personally like Meshuggah more, but I'll never pretend they're at the level of success that Metallica is.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Mar 16, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> Some people on here think the contrary, as in, Meshuggah will get more exposure compared to Metallica. On a side (main) note; this is the exact elitist attitude we're discussing.



If you weren't familiar with this, I tell you: it's a joke.


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2015)

Who?


----------



## Mprinsje (Mar 16, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> I think my point went right over your head man. I obviously didn't mean that in a serious context, I was just pointing out that the Metallica "fans" _can_ adjust to the shouting/screaming. Supporting my point that the two bands and their separate styles is a good thing not a bad one.



And i completely agree with you


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 16, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> If you weren't familiar with this, I tell you: it's a joke.



Damn that reads like an onion article.

My apologies sir.


----------



## I Voyager (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone complaining about this is dumb. Metallica rules. Meshuggah rules. The two of them playing shows together rules even more. Case closed.


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 16, 2015)

I think it's funny that they're so different and cater to such different audiences that it's almost an outrage that they'll be playing together, all the while Meshuggah's demo sounds like they were almost trying to _be_ Metallica at certain points - especially in the vocals.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Mar 16, 2015)

Good for Meshuggah. They are slowly getting more recognition for their amazing music and begin to reach the appreciation they deserve. It's a shame they didn't get it in their earlier days.. 

And it's not the first time Metallica has an opening act that's way better than them, they had Gojira a while back...


----------



## SKoG (Mar 16, 2015)

Had to double check that this thread was from 2015 and not 2005. I guess I'm surprised at the number of people on the internet still concerned about Meshuggah being "underground elite metal music" and maintaining that reputation when they've had albums in the top 50 on Billboard years ago and have several videos with millions of youtube views and have gotten shout-outs from metal's biggest acts for over a decade.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not negative on Meshuggah (or Metallica), but a portion of the metal elitist crowd that will moan and groan about how every music act, apart from four to ten of their favorite bands, does it all wrong and should never be as popular as they've gotten. Now Meshuggah, a band that has been releasing music for 20+ years and doing large festival shows for about as long, and Metallica, arguably metal's biggest act ever, are getting criticized for having a few shows together?

Boggles my mind.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 16, 2015)

I think everyone is getting caught up in the usual 'Us vs Them' viewpoint. Live performances are very, very different to listening to something on a CD. I used to completely disregard the entire 'djent' movement, I thought it was shitty rehashed pop music with layers of meshuggah-like riffage. That was until I saw Periphery, Tesseract and Monuments live and my opinion changed completely. I enjoyed their performance, they work extremely hard and most of all I had fun at a concert. Now I listen to those bands regularly.

Concerts are meant for entertainment - and no one can deliver a live performance, quite like Meshuggah. I am not the biggest Meshuggah fan, but I was spellbound when I saw them live. The unbelievably intensity and depth of the guitars, indefatigable headbanging and just how completely dominant the overall sound is (not to mention the novelty of it) - will win over many, many fans. I was to emphasize that I was never a huge Meshuggah fan, but seeing them live was another thing - they rank as my favorite band to go see live. 

Metallica fans are in for a treat, Meshuggah will definitely reel them in and take them to where Metallica has never ventured.


----------



## mgh (Mar 16, 2015)

interesting clash between super-tight technical youngish band who write a series of riffs and a sloppy older set of musicians who have written some of the greatest ever metal songs...(though none in the last 25 years!)



























[ducks head below parapet]


----------



## onefingersweep (Mar 16, 2015)

Great news!


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 16, 2015)

Chemical-Pony said:


> I don't get this kind of attitude, in that you're not a "real metal fan" unless you like X, Y or Z.




I think it was more of a show people that class metallica as metal that there is more out there.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 16, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> They have enough influence and pull to bring any band they FEEL like on tour because they're that successful.



Not to mention, if Metallica asks you to go on tour with them, if you are interested at all in the commercial success of your band, you go!


----------



## Defi (Mar 16, 2015)

Mike said:


> Bands of different styles usually only play together for one reason. Exposure.



Although a minor point, and the "usually" modifier is in there, I disagree. Some people put a bill together with variance in mind. Closing acts don't always want a bunch of copies of them to play beforehand, they want to be change the pace.

When I saw enslaved the opener was a doom metal meets agalloch thing, the middle act was like indie hard rock, and then was enslaved. It was nice.


----------



## coreysMonster (Mar 16, 2015)

This might be Meshuggah's next big step. Iirc the Tool tour launched them out of relative obscurity back in the day. It's how I heard about them, at least.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 16, 2015)

I think this is great because when Nu-metal was at it's peak Metallica played it way too safe with their support bands but recently they've made some interesting choices which is a good thing imo as bands on their level can afford to place more extreme or unusual bands in their support slots but rarely do so.


----------



## Crispyfresh95 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ya I don't see the problem with this. Seems like it would be an awesome show. Don't see why someone would complain... Skip the opener if its a problem?


----------



## lemeker (Mar 16, 2015)

This is cool as hell. Is this going to be a overseas tour? I wonder if it's coming to the states. I'd be all over this like white on rice!!!!!


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 16, 2015)

I cant think of a better lineup. They are both awesome metal bands. It works for me.


----------



## asher (Mar 16, 2015)

leonardo7 said:


> I cant think of a better lineup. They are both awesome metal bands. It works for me.



I would see the ever living shit out of this lineup.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 16, 2015)

asher said:


> I would see the ever living shit out of this lineup.



Tell me about it! Its a great pairing for a bill. I mean seriously, can it get any better than Meshuggah and Metallica on the same bill? You dont even need an opener, just give em each 60-90 minute sets and thats your show

If you need an opener, just go and do something crazy like toss Faith No More on the bill and it would be the ultimate lineup


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91 (Mar 16, 2015)

'Shuggah str8 makin dat money


----------



## Herrick (Mar 16, 2015)

Meshuggah are already successful and I hope opening for Metallica will make them even *more* successful. I've never seen them live but I'd like to. I love old Metallica and I like Death Magnetic but I don't think I'd pay to see Metallica live these days. This will be a great tour for Meshuggah fans and for fans (of which there are many I'm sure) who still enjoy live Metallica performances.


----------



## btbg (Mar 16, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Meshuggah will give Metallica a career.



For some reason I don't think they're all that worried about that anymore.


----------



## zappatton2 (Mar 16, 2015)

As a guy very soon hitting his 40th year, I pretty much love metal across the board, from cheesy 80's bands to modern technical stuff, to me this seems like a standard metal show. I can recall Sepultura opening for Ozzy back in the day, and only a few years back, saw Arch Enemy open for Maiden. I'm all for different styles of metal coming together in the same show, in fact, I actually prefer it to very similar bands playing back to back.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 16, 2015)

Huge Metallica fan... but I don't care for Meshuggah's music. I would just show up later to the show.


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> I love Metallica and Meshuggah as well as *both their drummers*.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 16, 2015)

Sounds cool to me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 16, 2015)

Chiba666 said:


> Show all those so called Metal fans what metal can be. I thin kits great that Metallica want to have bands like that open for them. Didnt they have Gojira pen for them awhile ago as well.



Yes sir they did. And LoG too.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 16, 2015)

The real question is when are Metallica taking car bomb on tour?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Dayn (Mar 16, 2015)

I think I'm getting the vapours.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Mar 16, 2015)

Not really sure why anyone could possibly have a problem with this


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 16, 2015)

I think this is pretty sweet news.

Not been a big Metallica fan lately, but I think it's pretty awesome, regardless. Definitely some cool cross-exposure for the two.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 17, 2015)

I Voyager said:


> Anyone complaining about this is dumb. Metallica rules. Meshuggah rules. The two of them playing shows together rules even more. Case closed.





Blasphemer said:


> all the while Meshuggah's demo sounds like they were almost trying to _be_ Metallica at certain points - especially in the vocals.


Exaaaactly it freaks me out that a lot of those elitists don't even know Meshuggah was influenced by Metallica.


SKoG said:


> people on the internet still concerned about Meshuggah being "underground elite metal music"





Thorerges said:


> I think everyone is getting caught up in the usual 'Us vs Them' viewpoint.


Yep. People throwin fits over who's making who famous, even though both bands are extremely famous!


onefingersweep said:


> Great news!


I know right?! Bring these freakin concerts to states already 


leonardo7 said:


> I cant think of a better lineup. They are both awesome metal bands. It works for me.





AdamMaz said:


>


----------



## DLG (Mar 17, 2015)

metallica are cool for taking out newer, cool bands like Gojira and Meshuggah on tour. props to them for that. 

you can say what you want about them, but metallica is the biggest metal band in the world and there will never be another metal band that will be as successful as they are (maybe wyld stallyns), so it's just cool that they are willing to give smaller and more modern bands exposure.

tool is the same way. the first time I saw meshuggah they were opening up for Tool, and I know that tool would always want to take weird bands on tour that their fans would hate just because they loved them, like Fantomas. 

so props to the old/popular bands for taking cool bands on tour instead of just settling on Avenged Sevenfold or whatever.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 17, 2015)

chickenxnuggetz91 said:


> Shuggah str8 makin dat money



While I hate the smilie originally in that quote  I agree with the sentiment! It was the first thing I thought when I saw the headline: 5 scruffy Swedes looking at each other going "Dude! Metallica! JACKPOT!"

Haters, tell me YOUR band wouldn't jump at that chance. Go ahead, lie to me.


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 17, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> 5 scruffy Swedes looking at each other going "Dude! Metallica! JACKPOT!"



I honestly doubt it was as much that as "Oh, the biggest and arguably most important band in our genre, which we used to try and emulate and take massive inspiration from want to take us out on tour". The chances of Meshug-shug doing it solely for the money seems extremely unlikely


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Mar 17, 2015)

It's funny because Meshuggah is a Metallica rip-off band disguised with 8-string low F honk.


----------



## asher (Mar 17, 2015)

DarkWolfXV said:


> It's funny because Meshuggah is a Metallica rip-off band disguised with 8-string low F honk.


----------



## geofreesun (Mar 17, 2015)

if meshuggah plays some metallica covers during the opening set, it will be mad fun. not sure if it goes the other way round though.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 17, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> I honestly doubt it was as much that as "Oh, the biggest and arguably most important band in our genre, which we used to try and emulate and take massive inspiration from want to take us out on tour". The chances of Meshug-shug doing it solely for the money seems extremely unlikely



Actually, I meant to imply both in that, but didn't communicate clearly  

Hell, if I had a band and _Beyonce*_ wanted me to open, I'd say "Yes, absolutely, thank you!"





*(No disrespect to Beyonce intended; I only mention her as someone extremely popular, with a fanbase that would be perhaps confused by a Meshuggah-like opening act )


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 17, 2015)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Not really sure why anyone could possibly have a problem with this



Two words: Music elitism

Oh and one more...

Jackassery...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 17, 2015)

asher said:


>



I thought they started as a Metallica cover band? 

In their earlier [original] stuff their tone and even Jens' voice did sound very Metallica like despite their overall sound still being quite different.


----------



## asher (Mar 17, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> I thought they started as a Metallica cover band?
> 
> In their earlier [original] stuff their tone and even Jens' voice did sound very Metallica like despite their overall sound still being quite different.



Their very early stuff is indeed very heavily influenced by Metallica. Rip-off? IDK if even then, and not *remotely* now, or at any time when they were using that "low F honk".


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 17, 2015)

Okay that's fair... I wouldn't call them a rip off either... Wouldn't it be more valid to say that about early Megadeth? Even though Mustaine will more than likely beg to differ? Even then I'm not sure how valid that is...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## DarkWolfXV (Mar 17, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> I thought they started as a Metallica cover band?
> 
> In their earlier [original] stuff their tone and even Jens' voice did sound very Metallica like despite their overall sound still being quite different.



Pretty much this, and their current sound is built on that and still heavily influenced by Metallica, especially AJFA-era Metallica. If they played in E standard, the similarity would be even more visible.



Konfyouzd said:


> Okay that's fair... I wouldn't call them a rip off either... Wouldn't it be more valid to say that about early Megadeth? Even though Mustaine will more than likely beg to differ? Even then I'm not sure how valid that is...



Didn't Mustaine like write most of very early Metallica material? That + James and Kirk probably got influenced by his riffwork. Mustaine had all the rights to sound like early Metallica, this is very different to Meshuggah which are a band which started ~6 years after Metallica and come from a totally different place (Sweden)


----------



## DLG (Mar 17, 2015)

are people complaining about the first meshuggah songs they recorded when they were like 15 sounding too much like Metallica?


----------



## TheKindred (Mar 17, 2015)

i don't see the big deal.

I thought the Meshuggah/Baroness tour was a weirder pairing.


----------



## asher (Mar 17, 2015)

DLG said:


> are people complaining about the first meshuggah songs they recorded when they were like 15 sounding too much like Metallica?



Well, a person.



TheKindred said:


> i don't see the big deal.
> 
> I thought the Meshuggah/Baroness tour was a weirder pairing.



Decapitated/Baroness/Meshuggah was a really weird sandwich, but it was also _totally awesome_. The crowd mostly just chilled out and enjoyed the extra psychadelia Baroness brings live, except they went just as nuts for Isak.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Mar 17, 2015)

When I saw Metallica in 2004 as a wee lad, the opening band was...Godsmack. 

Keep that in mind if you're inclined to complain about this pairing.


----------



## Zer01 (Mar 17, 2015)

Meshuggah is too extreme for Metallica fans? LOL. I remember when Metallica was considered extreme. The delicate fans will be all right.


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 17, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Meshuggah will give Metallica a career.





On point, though, I can see why people might get mad. If you don't want to hear Meshuggah, it's a bit different than if you don't want to hear HIM. With him you might get a toothache and roll your eyes, with 'Shuggah you might get a splitting headache and die.
Good for Meshuggah, though, if I didn't want to pay For a Matallica concert (they've just never been for me), I would have loved the chance to see Meshuggah live. Aren't they getting old?


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 18, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> The chances of Meshug-shug doing it solely for the money seems extremely unlikely


Agreed.


DarkWolfXV said:


> It's funny because Meshuggah is a Metallica rip-off band disguised with 8-string low F honk.


Disagreed.


geofreesun said:


> if meshuggah plays some metallica covers during the opening set, it will be mad fun. not sure if it goes the other way round though.


Gold.


----------



## Albionic (Mar 18, 2015)

ozzy had metallica support him in the early days (along with many other heavier bands sepultura etc.)

i don't see the problem perhaps it's just a few petulant teenagers butthurt that they have to be seen out with their parents who also wanna go


----------



## Nick (Mar 18, 2015)

Discoqueen said:


> Aren't they getting old?



They are in their mid 40s

Its hard to imagine guys in their 50s playing their stuff but extreme music is a 'new' thing as far as music goes so no one really knows what guys who play different forms of extreme metal do when they 'get old'.

its hard to imagine guys playing black metal keeping that sort of thing up as they age but who knows.

Obviously there will come a point where guys will physically not be capable of playing the songs any more.

it will be interesting to see how it goes.

That said, most of the music I like is made by guys who are in their 40s so i'd better hope they keep it up!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 18, 2015)

Nick said:


> They are in their mid 40s
> 
> Its hard to imagine guys in their 50s playing their stuff but extreme music is a 'new' thing as far as music goes so no one really knows what guys who play different forms of extreme metal do when they 'get old'.
> 
> ...





As a guy is his mid(cough) 40's... I APPROVE!


----------



## chinnybob (Mar 18, 2015)

So to summarise: a couple of people prefer Meshuggah to Metalllica and are being a bit silly about it.

For what it's worth, even if their best days are behind them, Metallica gigs are still utterly incredible. I feel like a lot of metal these days puts a lot of emphasis on being very technical and performances being note perfect, but we shouldn't use that yardstick to judge Metallica. It's not what they're about.


----------



## DeathChord (Mar 18, 2015)

As a younger man I cut my teeth on UFO and Sabbath....marching onward into Metallica and beyond, who would have thought I'd end up playing ERG (M80M) and becoming a huge Meshuggah fan? 
It's all good my friends so keep moving forward unless of course they don't come to my city...in that case Phuck them all !


----------



## bhakan (Mar 18, 2015)

It would be cool to hear some Contradictions Collapse stuff for this show. I bet it would at least get the attention of a lot of Metallica fans so they may be able to appreciate the rest of Meshuggah's material.


----------



## 3074326 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sounds like it will be an awesome show with some heavy chugging. Would love to see it. 

People complaining about it should remove the large stick up their asses. Elitist metal fans are as bad as indie rock hipsters who snub their nose at anything that isn't drenched in reverb and played with a Tele and Fender Twin. This will be one hell of a metal show.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 18, 2015)

It's funny because Metallica loved bragging about "sounding like-being influenced by Meshuggah" when they were recording St. Anger. Frantic was supposed to be a Meshuggah influenced song... it totally "sounds like Meshuggah". 

Being serious now, I think the pairing is good, but I'm not deep into Metallica anymore. I would probably see Meshuggah and quit, and I'm not even a huge fan of Meshuggah.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Mar 18, 2015)

Lots of people who like the Metallica brand of thrash probably wouldn't be able to "get" the extreme side of metal until they were exposed to the live spectacle. 

Sometimes hearing it in headphones just isn't enough, if you get my drift.


----------



## Korbain (Mar 19, 2015)

TheHandOfStone said:


> When I saw Metallica in 2004 as a wee lad, the opening band was...Godsmack.
> 
> Keep that in mind if you're inclined to complain about this pairing.



Godsmack put on a ....ing sick live show though, whether you like them or not, they rock out live.

I don't really get why people are complaining about meshuggah opening for metallica? i saw the announced tour but missed all the complaining...Is the metal elitists complaining or metallica fans? haha probably both i assume

At the end of the day it's metallica's show, they obviously like meshuggah and want them to open. Good on them, i wish i was able to see this! What a great gig that'll be lol

....ing hate people that can't just enjoy a show/the band for what it is, it's not like they've got ....ing the jonas brothers opening or something.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 19, 2015)

Korbain said:


> Godsmack put on a ....ing sick live show though, whether you like them or not, they rock out live.
> 
> I don't really get why people are complaining about meshuggah opening for metallica? i saw the announced tour but missed all the complaining...Is the metal elitists complaining or metallica fans? haha probably both i assume
> 
> ...



Reminds me of this video


----------



## Bodes (Mar 20, 2015)

Metallica fans make the worst crowd ever for opening acts. I saw them in Melbourne in 03 or 04 and the Datsuns opened for them. 

They weren't a bad band but the whole crowd stared throwing things at them. The got fed up and yelled at the crowd for their idiotic antics. The crowd then all turned their backs to the stage and sat down.

I felt sorry for the band.

So hearing fans complain about who opens for Metallica doesn't surprise me one iota.


----------



## Axe Cop (Mar 20, 2015)

Bodes said:


> Metallica fans make the worst crowd ever for opening acts. I saw them in Melbourne in 03 or 04 and the Datsuns opened for them.
> 
> They weren't a bad band but the whole crowd stared throwing things at them. The got fed up and yelled at the crowd for their idiotic antics. The crowd then all turned their backs to the stage and sat down.
> 
> ...



I have one worse than that.

The Lineup:
Pantera
Slayer
Morbid Angel
Sepultura

Opening Act: Trapt

Slayer fans made Trapt walk off the stage after 1 song.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 20, 2015)

Bodes said:


> the whole crowd stared throwing things at them. The got fed up and yelled at the crowd for their idiotic antics. The crowd then all turned their backs to the stage and sat down.





Axe Cop said:


> Slayer fans made Trapt walk off the stage after 1 song.


Lol I'd like to see people try to do that to Meshuggah.



Korbain said:


> i saw the announced tour but missed all the complaining...Is the metal elitists complaining or metallica fans? haha probably both i assume



Well, it's a nicely mixed shitstorm of course. For anyone else who missed the trash talking/elitist bs and what not, this is basically the tip of the iceberg


----------



## metallatem (Mar 20, 2015)

When I saw Metallica in 1989 the opening act was The Cult.

Basically got booed off the stage.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 20, 2015)

metallatem said:


> When I saw Metallica in 1989 the opening act was The Cult.
> 
> Basically got booed off the stage.



Slight departure:

The Melvins opened up for someone (I forget - it might have been Rev Horton Heat) years and years ago in Philadelphia. The headliner fans were booing the daylights out of the Melvins and things were getting a bit out of hand. This IS Philly, mind you.  Eventually everyone walked off the stage except for Buzzo. He stood there strumming the same chord over and over for the next 5 straight minutes just laughing at the audience. Awesome.


----------



## richcastle66 (Mar 20, 2015)

Veldar said:


> The real question is when are Metallica taking car bomb on tour?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


 
I would pay STUPID amounts of money to see that


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 20, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Slight departure:
> 
> The Melvins opened up for someone (I forget - it might have been Rev Horton Heat) years and years ago in Philadelphia. The headliner fans were booing the daylights out of the Melvins and things were getting a bit out of hand. This IS Philly, mind you.  Eventually everyone walked off the stage except for Buzzo. He stood there strumming the same chord over and over for the next 5 straight minutes just laughing at the audience. Awesome.



He is my favorite human being of all time.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Mar 21, 2015)

Considering Metallica also played and recorded a concert with an orchestra, and have also made an album with Lou Reed (............  .......  ), touring with a more modern (only 20+ years) metal band isn't really a massive curve ball here.....


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 21, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Eventually everyone walked off the stage except for Buzzo. He stood there strumming the same chord over and over for the next 5 straight minutes just laughing at the audience. Awesome.


ooohhh, I like that


Veldar said:


> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


lol...wut?


----------



## JustMac (Mar 21, 2015)

Funny, from my experience Metallica fans pride themselves for being into heavier music. What's their problem with Meshuggah? I don't actually get why someone who was into an album like Ride the Lightning would grimace at the thought of seeing a song like Marrow live. Relentless, no-bullsh*t ferocity, I don't see how the Metallifans don't view the 2 as compatible.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 22, 2015)

Nour Ayasso said:


> lol...wut?


 
It's an automatic thing on the app.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 23, 2015)

Axe Cop said:


> I have one worse than that.
> 
> The Lineup:
> Pantera
> ...



Worst pairing I ever saw was Monsters of Rock in 199er...2 or 3. Metallica and AC/DC were the mains, opening were Queensryche which went passably well, Patrick rondat who went through with it by virtue of being the local guys, and poor, poor Black Crowes whose music was so out of the main vibe they got stuff thrown at them for the whole show.


----------



## Nour Ayasso (Mar 24, 2015)

JustMac said:


> Funny, from my experience Metallica fans pride themselves for being into heavier music. What's their problem with Meshuggah? I don't actually get why someone who was into an album like Ride the Lightning would grimace at the thought of seeing a song like Marrow live. Relentless, no-bullsh*t ferocity, I don't see how the Metallifans don't view the 2 as compatible.


Maybe some of these people aren't actual fans. 


Veldar said:


> It's an automatic thing on the app.


I see that, but what I didn't know was that SSO had an app >.>


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 24, 2015)

Man the hatred is silly. I remember Opeth supporting Dream Theater years ago, and the crowd was a little "meeeh, I dunno...", but then they really got into it. Might be partly due to the type of fans, and as well as Akerfeldt's charming way to woo a crowd with comedy. 

Meshuggah opened for Ministry during the "farewell, but not really" tour. It went over well with a mixed crowd. They are in now way out of their element opening for Metallica and I like having them exposed to a bigger audience. Hell, I'd love to see them or some other extreme bands play at the MTV VMAs and scare the .... out of half the audience. Of course, we all know what the reception to that would be from the elitest snobs. Saying sell-out would be an understatement. Then again, I haven't watched that crap in over a decade. And I hate MTV.


----------



## Funky D (Mar 24, 2015)

Metallica's been loosing money the past few years. 
Trying something new, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 24, 2015)

Slayer fans are some of the worst on the planet. Of course this is an obvious generalization, but I attended the Kerry King speech after Jeff died and it was the most painfully bourgeoisie gathering of mind numbingly cacophonous idiots.


----------



## vilk (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry but how and why would you describe a gathering of slayer fans as bourgeoisie


----------



## Nick (Mar 26, 2015)

Haha i think you need to google 'bourgeoisie' or maybe you have a different view of hardcore slayer fans than the rest of the world.

I assume you meant 'prolertariat' and if you did you may indeed be 'bourgeoisie'


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 26, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> Slayer fans are some of the worst on the planet. Of course this is an obvious generalization, but I attended the Kerry King speech after Jeff died and it was the most painfully *bourgeoisie* gathering of mind numbingly cacophonous idiots.


----------



## Draceius (Mar 28, 2015)

Andromalia said:


> Worst pairing I ever saw was Monsters of Rock in 199er...2 or 3. Metallica and AC/DC were the mains, opening were Queensryche which went passably well, Patrick rondat who went through with it by virtue of being the local guys, and poor, poor Black Crowes whose music was so out of the main vibe they got stuff thrown at them for the whole show.



If we're going down this road (btw I wish I could Metallica and Meshuggah at one gig, at least I can say I've seen Meshuggah at least once) but a few years ago I saw Bring me the Horizon support Machine Head, that was funny, they got booed off mid set and I don't think I've ever seen so much beer being thrown before.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 28, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


>



I think he meant elitist.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, but slayer fans are the very opposite of bourgeois so it was a valid macro 

I remember when Meshuggah opened for Tool, the main complaint was that "all their songs are just one note over and over it's really boring." The issue wasn't the heaviness, it was that fans of Tool were used to stuff with vocal melodies and riffs that are more melodically designed instead of rhythmically. I am guessing Metallica fans will generally have the same reaction. I still think it's great for both bands.


----------



## superash (Mar 30, 2015)

I really don't know who else Meshuggah can really "support" legitimately without outplaying them so I'm all down for it.

The more 'tallica diehards that are turned onto the 'shuggah' the better imo.


----------



## mongey (Mar 30, 2015)

I think its a brave decision on metallica's part I know plenty of people who would see metallica who have no idea who meshuggah is


----------



## wankerness (Mar 31, 2015)

I remember before St Anger came out the band jokingly said it was going to sound like Meshuggah. They've definitely been fans for a long time. (even if that turned out to be an insult)


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 31, 2015)

mongey said:


> I think its a brave decision on metallica's part I know plenty of people who would see metallica who have no idea who meshuggah is



I think its the opposite, really. It is braver for Meshuggah to take that opening spot. Metallica draws Metallica fans - and they can be a harsh crowd on the opener. I've seen everyone from Suicidal Tendencies to Danzig get booed as opening acts. But, Meshuggah will just have to stand and deliver. Its a good opportunity for them, because people that never heard of them will have a chance to see what they are about.


----------



## rx (Apr 1, 2015)

some people i know who "like" metallica (black album) also despise anything heavier than metallica so i don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## vilk (Apr 1, 2015)

I feel like someone who isn't pre-inclined to like Meshuggah (however that might happen, but I believe somehow I was) would scarcely recognize it as musical sound. Metallica, though they are a metal band (whom I do enjoy), are verse-chorus-verse cookie cutter songs with lots of sing-along parts. Whereas Meshuggah songs have literally neither of those things, and on top of that go out of their way to sound like nonsensical random banging noises (I mean this in the best way possible).


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Apr 1, 2015)

Its kind of a weird pairing, but I think this decision was probably made solely by the bands because they respect each other. Meshuggah like Metallica, Metallica like Meshuggah, and they're both at a point in their careers now where they can pretty much play with whoever they want and not worry about how its going to "promote" them or whatever. 

Meshuggah is nowhere near as enormous as Metallica but they're a successful and well-established band with a lot of respect in the metal community. They aren't going to suffer too much if some bro-dacious Metallica goons don't get it. If the crowd doesn't buy it, that's their problem.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 1, 2015)

Abaddon9112 said:


> If the crowd doesn't buy it, that's their problem.



I love Metallica and don't care for Meshuggah. If I opt to go to this show, I'll just come later. I gave them a try, but its just not for me. I hope they find a new audience as a result of this tour, but its not gonna be me in this case.


----------



## isispelican (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 13, 2015)

So is Fredrik going to play a solo for a Metallica song now?


----------



## wankerness (Apr 14, 2015)

Despite the solo being expectedly lame, I think it's pretty cool that he did that. It probably helps smooth over Meshuggah with the crowd. If a guy from Metallica is up there showing that he's so into them he wants to play with them, it probably makes the less...open-minded fans more receptive than they might be if they were just a sacrificial lamb of an opening act like often happens on these kinds of tours  I mean, as a Meshuggah fan I'd obviously want to hear Fredrik instead of Kirk, but hey. I like it. Unless, of course, he was like "dude, you guys play too long, I want to be on stage more, give me your solo, loser!!" but that realllllly doesn't seem like something Kirk would do.  Maybe if Dave Mustaine was still in Metallica...

I'd love to hear Fredrik play something over a Metallica song, but I bet he isn't interested!


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 14, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I'd love to hear Fredrik play something over a Metallica song, but I bet he isn't interested!



Why not? He probably cut his teeth learning Metallica songs.


----------



## vilk (Apr 14, 2015)

^til "_to cut one's teeth_"


----------



## Riffer (Apr 14, 2015)

I didn't think it was that bad considering. I'd like to see the people bashing him to get up there at 50 years old and improvise over a Meshuggah song. I commend Kirk for going outside the box with this and I'm sure the guys in Meshuggah were humbled that a guy like Kirk who is in the biggest metal band of all time would play with them. Kirks just an all around cool ass dude


----------



## ElRay (Apr 14, 2015)

As bad as you may think this is, it's still better than Mr. Big opening for Rush. The only plus were the masses of screaming girls that actually left after the warm-up band played, freeing up better seats.

I remember being so excited when Primus was opening for Rush, well, the entire tour except the show I saw, and one other.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 14, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I'd love to hear Fredrik play something over a Metallica song, but I bet he isn't interested!





ArtDecade said:


> Why not? He probably cut his teeth learning Metallica songs.





vilk said:


> ^til "_to cut one's teeth_"



Huh? The dude played in a band called *Metallien*. Look at them - you know they were doing Metallica covers!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 14, 2015)

That, and Contradictions Collapse was basically prog-metal Metallica.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 14, 2015)

Contradictions Collapse...


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 14, 2015)

This whole argument was/is stupid as hell.

I would pay to see this show. I, among zillions of others, grew up on Metallica. Even if they've released garbage, I can't hate on them. The Meshuggah guys grew up on them too, and they even gave them a shout out, thanking Metallica for giving them the opportunity to share the stage with them. Wouldn't you do it??

And good on Kirk - whether if the solo sucked or not, he's a dude in his 50s, in the biggest metal band of all time, and went up and improvised during one of Meshuggah's biggest songs. Respect for that.

So the haters can pound sand. Who gives a ....? This would be an awesome show to see, and was a great move on Meshuggah's part.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 14, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Why not? He probably cut his teeth learning Metallica songs.



I often forget that CC basically sounds like a chunkier, heavier Metallica. I guess I just figured he was uninterested at this point in his life, but I have no real reason for thinking that other than Meshuggah's music is far more complex. It would be great to see either way!


----------



## SDMFVan (Apr 15, 2015)

Marten was on Jamey Jasta's podcast this week (recorded at Fear FestEVIL) and he talked about how excited they were to open for Metallica because they all grew up as massive Metallica fans (he even said his "Rhythm Guitar Mount Rushmore" would be Hetfield and Scott Ian). He also said that these kind of tours, where they're playing to crowds that might not know about them, are what they prefer because it gives them a chance to gain new fans instead of being on a tour with 5 bands that sound exactly like them.


----------

